# No ridershare insurance companies in Massachusetts, it looks like



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

First of all, rideshare insurance and a livery policy aren't the same thing, right?

I have commerce insurance in Massachusetts, and they said if I wanted to drive for Uber I'll need a livery policy. They told me if I will be making runs to Logan airport, my insurance will cost about 12K, if not it'll cost 4.5K-8K

The web site I want to link, which says Mass doesn't have- won't let me, it's a banned word for some reason.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

I heard USAA will be offering rideshare in Mass.


----------



## Rivmage (Oct 15, 2015)

I have USAA in Colorado and they have TNC insurance. Cost about 6 dollars more a month.

Scott


----------

